# Market Research Kompreno



## Ulas_kompreno

Hello everyone,
I am Ulas and I work for a news aggregation start-up called Kompreno. How we differ from Google News or Flipboard? We let you read newspapers from countries other than your home country by translating articles (mainly analyses and opinions) of trusted international sources into major European languages. Our vision is to create a world without language barriers, broadening readers' perspectives.

We are currently undertaking market research for our product. Since people who are living outside their home countries would finally be able to understand the local newspapers of the country they are based in, we believe that particularly expatriates would be a suitable target market. Any participation in our short survey would be highly appreciated.
Here is the link to it: Survey

Thank you in advance, and have a great day!


----------

